# Comment faire un clic droit avec une souris mac sous windows ?



## elchalado (2 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous et merci de me repondre.

Paul.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Novembre 2006)

L'outil de recherche est ton ami et sa r&#233;ponse est ici


----------



## elchalado (2 Novembre 2006)

Merci DarkOrange, je suis désolé je connais pas tres bien le forum encore étant nouveau switcheur.

Merci.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Novembre 2006)

Ca viendra, ça viendra


----------



## kirrikkou (20 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Bizarrement, au lieu de cliquer avec deux doigts, vous- le faites avec trois doigts. C'est ce que j'ai fais au hasard et cela à marcher.

Merci.


----------

